# How we got to where we are today.



## JTM (Oct 9, 2008)

this is depressinghttp://finance.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=INDEXDJX:DJI


----------



## Bro Mike (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## rhitland (Oct 9, 2008)

well that is better than what I actually thought they did lol not really I am crying


----------

